# any aussies used shoptemp



## tantimongoose (Nov 16, 2010)

Am looking to buy 2xacekards at shop temp. Normally only feel safe ordering from australian companies online but am seduced by the prices!
Just wondering what turnaround time people have  had and if it is worth dishing out the extra $17 for express?
Also does anyone know if there are any current coupon codes for shop temp?
Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## floydo (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi, i'm from Australia too, but have not used shoptemp. I too am seduced by the low prices compared to my usual buy, at Ozmodchips. However, from what i have heard it is usually very good and takes arund 1-2 weeks for delivery.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 16, 2010)

The express is pretty worth it. It may be expensive, yes, but if you don't want to pay for that, settle for the free shipping.


----------



## Sop (Nov 16, 2010)

The express is worth, it took 4 days when i ordered my DS2 off there.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm in Cairns, and my DSTWO took 4 days with express shipping. Definitely worth the extra cash


----------



## tantimongoose (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback - $17 on shipping it is then.
Just one more thing does the express shipping come via australia post into your letterbox or is it a courier to your door sign here thing? I know its DHL just not sure exactly what DHL is!


----------



## Costello (Nov 16, 2010)

yes they come to your door and require a signature.
That's why you have to provide a valid phone number when you order


----------



## vegemikee (Nov 16, 2010)

Sure the products are cheap, but I'm still waiting for my DSTWO.  Bought it 3 or so weeks ago


----------



## Black_Knight_666 (Nov 16, 2010)

courier to ur door. you will have to sign for it


----------



## Costello (Nov 16, 2010)

vegemikee:
http://shoptemp.com/pages/Will-I-receive-m...ristmas%3F.html
http://shoptemp.com/news/64/New-shipping-method.html
http://gbatemp.net/t263474-hasnt-came-yet


----------



## vegemikee (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks for clearing that up Costello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Kind of makes me want to buy from ShopTemp again, heh


----------

